# The Series-B Tilt by JAC Vapour



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

*







Specifications:*


Max output – 40 watts (VV or VW)
Requires 1x rechargeable 20A (or above) IMR 18650 flat-top battery (option available in the menu below). Using a sub-standard or a low amp battery could result in damage, therefore it is advisable to purchase one of our premium batteries if you are unsure.
Resistance range – 0.2Ohm – 3.0Ohm (sub-ohm compatible)
Dimensions – 79mm (lower edge) x 22mm x 33mm
USB charging and pass-through capable (pass thru function requires a 20 Amp battery)
Input DC - 5v 1A/2A.
http://www.jacvapour.com/series-b-tilt-device-only

£59.99 - Currently only on Pre-Order
Expected arrival August to early September

*Igetcha69 Review (prototype) :*


----------



## Noddy (30/7/15)

Which vendor will be bringing these in for us? I want


----------



## skola (30/7/15)

Looks stunning!! Very neat display.


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

My OCD about tilted and skew things will prevent me from buying this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

